# Camel Meat mandi



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi all,

Where can i find camel meat mandi???


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Didn't even know people ate camel. I learn something new everyday.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Didn't even know people ate camel. I learn something new everyday.


tastes just like horse...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

imac said:


> tastes just like horse...


Needs to be slow cooked a long, long time to make it tender.


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Didn't even know people ate camel. I learn something new everyday.


Seriously?? It is extremely common in Egypt where you see Camels lined up to be butchered but in the Gulf it's more of a "special occasion" meal.. funerals, weddings, new born babies.. 

I think the first time I tried it I was in Egypt when I was 14yo.. hard and chewy, but then again it was a huge resort. I had it numerous times since then and I remember laughing so much the first time I read on a menu in Oman "camel burger". These camel burgers have become more popular now and you can find them at Dubai Mall as well (Switch)

I don't find it similar to horse which is more tender. It reminds me more of the cheaper beef cuts that we use in italy to make broth/stocking. And of course baby/young camels are the better option.

The one place I can think of that serves it in a non burger way is LOCAL HOUSE just near the Dubai museum in Deira.


----------



## Nomez (Oct 8, 2012)

Heard there is a place which sells camel meat burgers and they are supposed to be really good. Where is this place?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> Where can i find camel meat mandi???


My names not Mandi and I don't know where you can buy camel meat either


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I've not tried it but the place is in a nice area:
http://www.dubaicity.com/local-house/

Actually, this came up when I googled... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/312169-camel-meat.html
OP, Did you not get the replies you wanted last time around?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Nomez said:


> Heard there is a place which sells camel meat burgers and they are supposed to be really good. Where is this place?


There's a burger place on the jebel Ali side of the marina, (where the one way loop and Choitrams is.

On the map below, between Caroon and the Bridge on Marina Promenade.

Best Burgers Forever it's called, 800996 would appear to be the number.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Dubai here i come! said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Where can i find camel meat mandi???


I recall seeing it in Lulu's in the past - but don't get the HUMP if it's no longer available. The butchers have a hell of a job trying to catch them


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

I have seen Camel Meat in Union Corp a couple of times...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Camel Cookies are nice, especially Nutella version. But i feel dirty eating it


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Camel Cookies are nice, especially Nutella version. But i feel dirty eating it


A little story for you....


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> I recall seeing it in Lulu's in the past - but don't get the HUMP if it's no longer available. The butchers have a hell of a job trying to catch them


oh dear...


----------



## alhameli99 (Dec 9, 2014)

Camel meat tasty for locals. They prepare it basically for big occasions such as wedding and graduation and such.. it's not cheap however! Each camel can be bought for 7,000 AED. 
Some see's this as strange thing! Right, but if someone offers you a mouse, scorpion or a rat, imagine what would be your reaction?  "you might be ops, sorry, i am European my stomach is too small for this" lol (joking)


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

alhameli99 said:


> Camel meat tasty for locals. They prepare it basically for big occasions such as wedding and graduation and such.. it's not cheap however! Each camel can be bought for 7,000 AED.
> Some see's this as strange thing! Right, but if someone offers you a mouse, scorpion or a rat, imagine what would be your reaction?  "you might be ops, sorry, i am European my stomach is too small for this" lol (joking)


FYI In Europe - I ate only cows, chicken and pigs which were humanely killed.


----------



## alhameli99 (Dec 9, 2014)

iggles said:


> FYI In Europe - I ate only cows, chicken and pigs which were humanely killed.


Ok i see. Well i lived in Europe and States and know people there what do they eat. 
See, but here for example they don't eat Pig 

This is what i mean, in each part of the world, there is always something new we all should know it  cultural diversity


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Rabbits, horses, ostriches, various birds, in some European countries they have a tradition of eating cats.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

alhameli99 said:


> Ok i see. Well i lived in Europe and States and know people there what do they eat.
> See, but here for example they don't eat Pig
> 
> This is what i mean, in each part of the world, there is always something new we all should know it  cultural diversity


Having travelled the world a bit, I have taken the opportunity to try many varied meats, insects and grubs - although for some reason have not yet got around to trying camel, but it's certainly on my bucket-list.

As you say alhameli99, we should all experience differing culture's foods, no point travelling the globe if all you're going to live on is what you like in your point of origin.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

gianera said:


> Rabbits, horses, ostriches, various birds, in some European countries they have a tradition of eating cats.


We call those people "Frogs"


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

alhameli99 said:


> Ok i see. Well i lived in Europe and States and know people there what do they eat.
> See, but here for example they don't eat Pig
> 
> This is what i mean, in each part of the world, there is always something new we all should know it  cultural diversity


So for cultural diversity, would you try a bacon sandwich (for example) in the UK?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Who eats cats?!



gianera said:


> Rabbits, horses, ostriches, various birds, in some European countries they have a tradition of eating cats.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

gianera said:


> Rabbits, horses, ostriches, various birds, in some European countries they have a tradition of eating cats.


nothing wrong with pussy!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Having travelled the world a bit, I have taken the opportunity to try many varied meats, insects and grubs - although for some reason have not yet got around to trying camel, but it's certainly on my bucket-list.
> 
> As you say alhameli99, we should all experience differing culture's foods, no point travelling the globe if all you're going to live on is what you like in your point of origin.


I like my digestion system to be like a train entering a German Train Station, on time, mature, working age and brown - not like a tommy machine gun, hits everything other than the target


hahahahaah


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

iggles said:


> i like my digestion system to be like a german train station, on time and full of brown - not like a tommy machine gun, hits everything other than the target
> 
> 
> hahahahaah


tmi


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Rascal you would be surprised how many of my Muslim friends/clients ask me to try prosciutto & co when they visit Italy.
You just don't have to make them uncomfortable about it with questions that give away the fact you know they technically shouldn't or show that you are so shocked about it.. 

If you think about it no one would tell a Muslim "omg you wanna try beer?!" though technically...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> tmi


I hope you were enjoying your afternoon coffee :ranger:


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Well tally, Switzerland does allow consumption of dog and cat meat privately. It can't be bough but no one will arrest you if you eat a cat.

In some regions of Italy it was common back in the big war days but I suppose that had more to do with poverty than the desire to eat cat itself. 
Some Eastern European countries too.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

gianera said:


> Rascal you would be surprised how many of my Muslim friends/clients ask me to try prosciutto & co when they visit Italy.
> You just don't have to make them uncomfortable about it with questions that give away the fact you know they technically shouldn't or show that you are so shocked about it..
> 
> If you think about it no one would tell a Muslim "omg you wanna try beer?!" though technically...


Oh I get that, although most of the Muslim guys (and girls) I know will happily get drunk (and other things) but steadfastly refuse pork - I get you with the Proscuito/Salami thing btw. What they eye don't see the heart don't grieve...


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Yup! One thing I have noticed is that generally speaking those who don't want to try it feel that way only because they are scared to enjoy it too much and get addicted - and in both cases they don't like to go around and brag about it and will deny ever trying alcohol, drugs and pork if questioned..


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Pork is really the one haram thing many Muslims cannot get over. They'll binge every weekend, flaunt their sexuality, chase after drugs but when it comes to pork, two thousand years of cultural indoctrination comes to the fore. 



The Rascal said:


> Oh I get that, although most of the Muslim guys (and girls) I know will happily get drunk (and other things) but steadfastly refuse pork - I get you with the Proscuito/Salami thing btw. What they eye don't see the heart don't grieve...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Pork is really the one haram thing many Muslims cannot get over. They'll binge every weekend, flaunt their sexuality, chase after drugs but when it comes to pork, two thousand years of cultural indoctrination comes to the fore.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

iggles said:


> I hope you were enjoying your afternoon coffee :ranger:


Ha - you sir owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Pork is really the one haram thing many Muslims cannot get over but when it comes to pork, two thousand years of cultural indoctrination comes to the fore.


All the more for us then.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> ...when it comes to pork, two thousand years of cultural indoctrination comes to the fore.


its mental, not so much to do with the religious prohibition, but more to do with the dirty animal thing... its in the mind... 

probably the same reason some of my hindu friends who are not supposed to eat beef can be seen gleefully chomping down a double cheeseburger because cows are holy... hence delicious...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

imac said:


> its mental, not so much to do with the religious prohibition, but more to do with the dirty animal thing... its in the mind...
> 
> probably the same reason some of my hindu friends who are not supposed to eat beef can be seen gleefully chomping down a double cheeseburger because cows are holy... hence delicious...


Gotta love religious doctrine haven't you, what a load of tosh.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

imac said:


> its mental, not so much to do with the religious prohibition, but more to do with the dirty animal thing... its in the mind...
> 
> probably the same reason some of my hindu friends who are not supposed to eat beef can be seen gleefully chomping down a double cheeseburger because cows are holy... hence delicious...


And the reason many Brits have trouble eating horse, dog and cat. It's all meat at the end of the day, but we don't like the thought of eating our pets. Although we didn't mind horse so much when we didn't know about it being in our frozen lasagne. 

And if you're not supposed to eat pig, why build them out of bacon and chops? If you're not supposed to eat a cow, why are they made from steaks and burgers?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I think this thread needs another Clerks 2 - Inter species Erotica Clips

It's Completely PG Stevo!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Dave-o said:


> ...And if you're not supposed to eat pig, why build them out of bacon and chops? If you're not supposed to eat a cow, why are they made from steaks and burgers?


for the same reason s/he invented boobs... you have to commit to a single pair till death do you part if you wanna touchie touchie...

because if you dont, red guy with horns and pointy tail will pitchfork your butt... which is why s/he invented ass...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We are all going to hell anyway....might as well enjoy the ride!


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Dubai here i come! said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Where can i find camel meat mandi???


Mandi I am not to sure about, but Zaina Restaurant in front of the Al Safa medical clinic and right near the park has a “Zaina Camel” section on their menu. Here you will find - Camel kababs, Camel shawarma, and a Camel shawarma plate. They may have a Mandi, but I do not recall seeing one. Perhaps give them a ring. 

Cheers!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> We are all going to hell anyway....might as well enjoy the ride!


Really? I'm an angelic virgin - what about you?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

"A photograph tells a thousand words..."


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> "A photograph tells a thousand words..."


It's actually, "A picture paints a thousand words"....

Pheasants.


----------

